# Fehltelegramme Profibus Datenlichtschranke



## reini (17 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Bei einem Verfahrwagen wurde die Sick ISD280 Profibusdatenlichtschranke durch die Leuze DDLS200 ersetzt.

Mit der Sick funktioniert der Verfahrwagen einwandfrei.
Mit der Leuze werden während der Fahrt div. Fehltelegramme aufgezeichnet und der Verfahrwagen geht auf Störung.

Im Verfahrwagen ist ein ET200M und eine Profibus Daten-LS (1.10) eingebaut, die andere Profibus Daten-LS (2.10) ist am Repeater angeschlossen.
Der Verfahrwagen bildet ein eigenes Profibus Segment.

Das Profibussignal im Anhang wurde während der Störung mit dem Pegeltrigger von Profitrace aufgezeichnet.
Das aufgezeichnete Pegeltrigger Signal kann leider keinem Teilnehmer zugeordnet werden und wird im Bereich zwischen Repeater- Datenlichtschranke-ET200M sein.

Folgendes wurde bereits erfolglos ersetzt;
- ET200M
- alle Profibus Kabel zwischen Repeater und Verfahrwagen
- Repeater

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Leuze Profibus Daten-LS oder ähnlichen Signalen gemacht?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Senator42 (17 April 2017)

Wir hatten kürzlich PB Prpbleme, die nur durch "gucken" verursacht wurden.

Abhilfe:
Alle (ALLE) Anschlüsse prüfen, z.b. ob statt Ader, die Isolierung geklemmt wurde.
Bzw. lockere Adern.
24V Versorgung auch prüfen.

So ein Wagen vibriert sicher. Auch durch den Umbau kann etwas gelockert worden sein.
Vielleicht braucht die neue LS noch:
- Schirm
- ggf. einen Elko ?   z.b. 500µF 50V

Vielleicht ein EMV-Problem?  
- Varistor 30V

Gibt es Diagnosen am Simatic-Manager ?


----------



## reini (17 April 2017)

Das 24V Netzteil im Verfahrwagen wurde bereits erfolglos ersetzt. Der Einbau eines 24V Sitop Puffermodul brachte nichts.
Aktuell ist wieder die Sick-LS in Betrieb, die Profibuskabel sind die gleichen wie beim Testbetrieb mit der Leuze-LS.
Im Simatic Diagnose Puffer wird das ET200M vom Verfahrwagen als "Station ausgefallen" gemeldet.
Das mit dem Elko & Varistor werde ich noch testen.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde die Endwiderstände kontrollieren ( wurde vermutlich schon gemacht ) sowie den Anschluss aller Profibusanschlüsse
in dem Segment prüfen ( Schirm aufgelegt, A und B ordnungsgemäß angeschlossen ). Dies wurde vermutlich auch schon gemacht.
Ist die Datenlichtschranke richtig ausgerichtet bzw. überhaupt für die Abstände, die ihr habt ausgelegt?

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Guten Morgen

Die Kabel wurden mit NetTEST II kontrolliert, alles ok.
Die Leuze Daten-LS funktioniert bei anderen baugleichen Verfahrwagen einwandfrei.
Die korrekte Ausrichtung kann anhand des LED Pegel am Gerät festgestellt werden.
Den Leuze Diagnosemodus haben wir auch schon getestet (bei Unterbruch blinken alle LED am Gerät)  

Gruss


----------



## PN/DP (18 April 2017)

Moin,

hast Du Dir mal die Einstellungen und Timings des Profibus-Busprofils angesehen? 
Gibt es für die Datenlichtschranke von Leuze Empfehlungen/Hinweise für besondere Einstellungen?

Harald


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (18 April 2017)

Hallo reini,

schau Dir doch bitte das Signal mal genauer an. Was kannst Du erkennen?
1) Wäre es eine Störung im anderen Segment, so würde der Pegel zwischen 3 Werten pendeln. Digital 0, 1 und  Idle Spannung. Das tut er nicht. Er geht auf  Spannung 0.
Damit scheiden automatisch falsch eingelegte Busabschlüsse, EMV Störungen  auf der Datenleitung usw. auch im anderen Segment aus.  Nicht allerdings EMV Störungen auf der 24 VDC und damit der Restart eines Gerätes.

Mir scheint es eher eine Buskollision zu sein. Was auch mit dem Störpegel an und um die Datenlichtschranke zu tun haben könnte?  Wodurch diese ausgelöst wird kann ich nicht erkennen, dazu müsste ich Vor Ort kommen. Das ist diese Woche allerdings schwierig, da ich auf dem Weg nach Wels zur Fa. http://www.SOFTwerk.at bin um eine EMV Schulung für Feldbusse zu halten. Wenn Du in der Nähe bist kannst Du Dich da ja noch kurzfristig anmelden.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hast Du Dir mal die Einstellungen und Timings des Profibus-Busprofils angesehen?
> Gibt es für die Datenlichtschranke von Leuze Empfehlungen/Hinweise für besondere Einstellungen?
> ...



 Der Retry Limit ist auf "1", die anderen Einstellungen habe ich nicht kontrolliert.
Haben 23 Verschiebewagen mit der Leuze Daten-LS erfolgreich umgebaut, bei 1 Verschiebewagen funktioniert nur die Sick-LS!
Aufgrund des fehlenden Fadenkreuz muss man sich auf die LED Pegel Anzeige verlassen. 
Kenne die Leuze Doku bald auswendig..
Die Firma Leuze kann nicht weiter helfen.

Gruss


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo reini,
> 
> schau Dir doch bitte das Signal mal genauer an. Was kannst Du erkennen?
> 1) Wäre es eine Störung im anderen Segment, so würde der Pegel zwischen 3 Werten pendeln. Digital 0, 1 und  Idle Spannung. Das tut er nicht. Er geht auf  Spannung 0.
> ...




Hallo Hans-Ludwig

Danke für die Analyse. 

Bin leider nicht in der Nähe, arbeite in Zürich(CH)

Werde die Tipps von "Senator 42" mit dem Varistor & Elko am 20.4 testen.

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Gibt es evtl. eine weitere Datenlichtschranke im "Sichtfeld" der ersten, so dass diese abgelenkt wird.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Wenn es ein EMV Problem sein sollte ( evtl. ist diese Lichtschranke empfindlicher als die Sick ),
sind denn alle Motorantriebe mit geschirmten Leitungen vernünftig angeschlossen und die Buskabel
nicht unmittelbar neben den Motorkabeln verlegt. 

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. eine weitere Datenlichtschranke im "Sichtfeld" der ersten, so dass diese abgelenkt wird.
> 
> Mit Grüßen



Konnte diese mögliche Fehlerquelle mit dem stromlos schalten & zudecken des Sichtfeldes anderer Daten-LS ausschliessen.

Gruss


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn es ein EMV Problem sein sollte ( evtl. ist diese Lichtschranke empfindlicher als die Sick ),
> sind denn alle Motorantriebe mit geschirmten Leitungen vernünftig angeschlossen und die Buskabel
> nicht unmittelbar neben den Motorkabeln verlegt.
> 
> Mit Grüßen



Der einzige messbare Unterschied zwischen der Sick und der Leuze ist der ohmesche Widerstand am 24V Anschluss.

Sick; zwischen + und PE = 10MOhm
Leuze; nur 1MOhm

Am Verschiebewagen sind 3 SEW Movimot & 1 ext. Bremswiderstand montiert.
Die Motorenkabel sind nicht alle geschirmt. Die Buskabel wurden neu verlegt und haben genügend Abstand zum Motorenkabel.


Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Wurde diese nicht funktionierende Datenlichtschranke schon einmal gegen eine andere des gleiches Types getauscht.
Evtl. hat sie ja eine Macke. Ich hatte einmal ähnliche Probleme mit einem Verfahrwagen, damals war das Problem,
dass ab und an die Schleifkontakt für die Stromversorgung "gesprungen" ist und dann kurzzeitig die 24V weg waren.
Aber dass hast du ja auch schon abgefangen.

Das letzte was mir noch einfällt ist, ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit einem Mobile Panel IWLAN V2 277 mit einem Scalance 788-Pro.
Dort brach ständig die Verbindung ab. Auf Rückfrage teilte mir Siemens mit, dass der I/O Zyklus des Panels erhöht werden muss.
Aber bei PB lässt es sich meines Wissens nach nicht einstellen:




Mit Grüßen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

> Die Motorenkabel sind nicht alle geschirmt. Die Buskabel wurden neu verlegt und haben genügend Abstand zum Motorenkabel.



Ja, bei Movimot sind die FU´s ja im Motor integriert. Die Buskabel sollten wenigstens 10cm Abstand zu Stromkabeln haben. Ich würde die Datenlichtschranke
einmal quer tauschen, so dass man ausschließen kann, dass sie defekt ist.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (18 April 2017)

Hallo reini,
das mit dem Elko das ist o.k.  denke bitte auch an die Schirmströme und die Erdung der 24 VDC, auch das mit dem Sichtfeld. das hatte ich auch schon mal, dass einen Lichtschranke rein geleuchtet hat.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
http://www.i-v-g.de/


----------



## Hesse (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. eine weitere Datenlichtschranke im "Sichtfeld" der ersten, so dass diese abgelenkt wird.



  oder gibt es in dem Bereich eine andere Beleuchtung die Stört "pulsierendes Fremdlicht"
  UV Sensoren oder Rauchlichtschranken  der Brandmeldeanlage ?
  Laser-Scanner ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

> pulsierendes Fremdlicht



LED Beleuchtungen ( Hallenlicht )!


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> oder gibt es in dem Bereich eine andere Beleuchtung die Stört "pulsierendes Fremdlicht"
> UV Sensoren oder Rauchlichtschranken  der Brandmeldeanlage ?
> Laser-Scanner ?



In diesem Bereich gibt es eine Sick Laserentfernungs-LS die am QVW auf einen Reflektor ausgerichtet ist.  
Der Abstand zwischen dem Reflektor & der Leuze Daten-LS ist ca. 20 cm. 
Mit einem Testaufbau in der Werkstatt konnte auch dieser Fehler ausgeschlossen werden. 
Einen Teil der Deckenbeleuchtung wurde zu Testzwecken bereits erfolglos entfernt.
Das mit dem Brandmelder habe ich nicht getestet.


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, bei Movimot sind die FU´s ja im Motor integriert. Die Buskabel sollten wenigstens 10cm Abstand zu Stromkabeln haben. Ich würde die Datenlichtschranke
> einmal quer tauschen, so dass man ausschließen kann, dass sie defekt ist.
> 
> Mit Grüßen



Ich bin froh dass die anderen 23 Verfahrwagen mit der Leuze funktionieren, darum ist ein quer tauschen für mich keine Lösung.
Werde am Donnerstag ein neues Leuze Daten-LS Paar testen. Das wäre dann bereits das dritte Paar Daten-LS am gleichen QVW.
Das mit dem 10cm Abstand ist so eine Sache wenn der Kabelkanal nur 6cm breit ist.


----------



## Hesse (18 April 2017)

> Das mit dem Brandmelder habe ich nicht getestet.


  Das wäre auch nur bei den aufgezählten Sonderlösungen nötig ,
„normale“ Streulichtmelder also in sich geschlossene Melder kommen für die Störung auch 
  (eigendlich) nicht in Frage.


> Das mit dem 10cm Abstand ist so eine Sache wenn der Kabelkanal nur 6cm breit ist.


  Testweise die Leistungskabel raus aus dem Kanal …
  Ist aber bei den anderen Wagen sicher auch nicht anders gelöst


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Hans-Ludwig schrieb:


> Hallo reini,
> das mit dem Elko das ist o.k.  denke bitte auch an die Schirmströme und die Erdung der 24 VDC, auch das mit dem Sichtfeld. das hatte ich auch schon mal, dass einen Lichtschranke rein geleuchtet hat.
> Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
> http://www.i-v-g.de/



Hallo Hans-Ludwig
Die Schirmströme wurden bereits kontrolliert und betragen im Profibussegment vom Verfahrwagen max. 20mA.
Im Verfahrwagen ist keine Funktionserdung verdrahtet, das ET200M ist gemäss "Aufbau mit ungeerdetem Bezugspotential" angeschlossen. 
Habe eine Funktionserdung verdrahtet und das ET200M gemäss geerdetem Bezugspotential angeschlossen, alles erfolglos.

Gruss


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Das wäre auch nur bei den aufgezählten Sonderlösungen nötig ,
> „normale“ Streulichtmelder also in sich geschlossene Melder kommen für die Störung auch
> (eigendlich) nicht in Frage.
> Testweise die Leistungskabel raus aus dem Kanal …
> Ist aber bei den anderen Wagen sicher auch nicht anders gelöst



Stimmt, es ist bei den anderen Wagen genau gleich gelöst.

Es gibt eine Stromschiene für 2 Wagen, jeder Wagen hat einen eigenen Stromabgriff.
Die beiden Wagen bedienen je einen Bereich. Ein Wagen kann jedoch auch beide Bereiche bedienen.
Gemäss den Test's muss das Problem am Wagen liegen, weil der andere Wagen funktioniert über beide Bereich einwandfrei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

Kann man denn den Profibusausfall in Verbindung mit einer Aktion bringen ( Wagen, Transportbahn oder anderer Wagen fährt los )
oder kommt er sporadisch immer wieder? Mit welcher Baudrate fahrt ihr?
Motor und Profibuskabel parallel in einem 6cm breiten Kanal ist sicherlich keine optimale Lösung, auch wenn es bei den
anderen Wagen funktioniert. 

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kann man denn den Profibusausfall in Verbindung mit einer Aktion bringen ( Wagen, Transportbahn oder anderer Wagen fährt los )
> oder kommt er sporadisch immer wieder? Mit welcher Baudrate fahrt ihr?
> Motor und Profibuskabel parallel in einem 6cm breiten Kanal ist sicherlich keine optimale Lösung, auch wenn es bei den
> anderen Wagen funktioniert.
> ...



Der betroffene Wagen mit der Leuze fährt los und geht dann unabhängig von der Position auf Störung bzw. Profibusausfall
Der Ausfall passiert immer während der Fahrt mit voller oder halber Geschwindigkeit. Im Schneckentempo passiert der Fehler nicht.
Baudrate ist 1.5MBit/s.
Die Vibrationen an diesem Wagen sind minimal höher als bei anderen. Ev. gibt es wie bereits von Hans-Ludwig erwähnt ein 24V EMV Problem.
Viele Kabelkanäle sind bei uns zu klein dimensioniert. 

Gruss


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 April 2017)

Motorkabel, bzw. saubere 50Hz der Netzspannung tun meines Wissens dem Profibus nicht so schlimm zusetzen. Kritischer sind Transienten auf der 24VDC-Ebene, wie sie z.Bsp. beim Schalten von Gleichspannungsschützen (auch bei kleinen 3kW oder 4kW) entstehen. Entsprechende Entstörglieder helfen nur bedingt. Was ist an schaltenden 24VDC-Verbrauchern auf dem Wagen verbaut? Wackelkontakt, Aderbruch?

Könnte mal jemand für einen Dummen wie mich die oben gezeigten Signalaufzeichnungen ganz kurz kommentieren? Sind die negativen Pegel normal?


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2017)

Wie sieht es mit dem Potentialausgleich / Schirmung aus?
Strom ist ein bekanntlich ein fauler Hund und sucht sich immer den geringsten Widerstand.
Und bei hochfrequenten Einstrahlung (Motoren an FU) ist das gerne der Profibus-Schirm.
Evtuell hatte die vorherige Datenlichtschranke eine bessere Masseverbindung über Gehäuse / Befestigung als die neue Datenlichtschranke.
Versuch mal den Schirm der PB-Leitung vernünftig zu erden. Potentialausgleich ist meines Wissens gerne mal ein Problem bei Regalbediengeräten (Kunststofflaufrollen, große Leitungslängen, lange Stromschienen).
Evtl. kannst du ja mit einer Schirmstrommesszange messen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Motorkabel, bzw. saubere 50Hz der Netzspannung tun meines Wissens dem Profibus nicht so schlimm zusetzen. Kritischer sind Transienten auf der 24VDC-Ebene, wie sie z.Bsp. beim Schalten von Gleichspannungsschützen (auch bei kleinen 3kW oder 4kW) entstehen. Entsprechende Entstörglieder helfen nur bedingt. Was ist an schaltenden 24VDC-Verbrauchern auf dem Wagen verbaut? Wackelkontakt, Aderbruch?
> 
> Könnte mal jemand für einen Dummen wie mich die oben gezeigten Signalaufzeichnungen ganz kurz kommentieren? Sind die negativen Pegel normal?



Auf dem Wagen gibt es 1 Hubwerk und 2 Transportbänder (alles SEW Movimot) welche über total 6 Siemens Relais angesteuert werden.

Was hilft effektiv gegen Transienten auf der 24VDC-Ebene?


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Potentialausgleich / Schirmung aus?
> Strom ist ein bekanntlich ein fauler Hund und sucht sich immer den geringsten Widerstand.
> Und bei hochfrequenten Einstrahlung (Motoren an FU) ist das gerne der Profibus-Schirm.
> Evtuell hatte die vorherige Datenlichtschranke eine bessere Masseverbindung über Gehäuse / Befestigung als die neue Datenlichtschranke.
> ...



Der Schirmstrom/Leckstrom am Profibuskabel ist max. 20mA.
Was meinst du mit " Den Schirm der PB-Leitung vernünftig erden"?
Die Daten-LS ist mit einem M12 (vergossen) mit dem ET200M verbunden.


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> Der Schirmstrom/Leckstrom am Profibuskabel ist max. 20mA.
> Was meinst du mit " Den Schirm der PB-Leitung vernünftig erden"?
> Die Daten-LS ist mit einem M12 (vergossen) mit dem ET200M verbunden.



Es gibt verschiedene Aussagen zum max. Schirmstrom. Meist wird ein Wert von 40mA genannt.
Mir persönlich wären die 20mA in diesem Fall zuviel.
Bei hochfrequenten Störungen wird ein beidseitiger Ausgleich empfohlen.
Wie erfolgt der Potentialausgleich an der Datenlichtschranke?
Viele Geräte mit M12-Anschluß haben dafür einen extra Anschluß

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 April 2017)

> Motorkabel, bzw. saubere 50Hz der Netzspannung tun meines Wissens dem Profibus nicht so schlimm zusetzen.



Das muss ich verneinen, ich hatte bereits den Fall, dass beim Anlauf einen 1.5KW Motors ( angesteuert über Schütz, kein FU oder Sanftsarter... )
der Profibus rausgeflogen ist. Profibuskabel und Ölflex-J 4x2.5² waren ca. 12m mit direktem Kontakt verlegt. Nachdem ich Motor- und PB Leitung
getrennt habe ( ca. 10cm ) war dann endlich Ruhe.

Da die Problematik nur bei Fahrt auftritt, würde ich als erstes das PB Kabel aus dem 6cm Schacht rausziehen und seperat verlegen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das muss ich verneinen, ich hatte bereits den Fall, dass beim Anlauf einen 1.5KW Motors ( angesteuert über Schütz, kein FU oder Sanftsarter... )
> der Profibus rausgeflogen ist. Profibuskabel und Ölflex-J 4x2.5² waren ca. 12m mit direktem Kontakt verlegt. Nachdem ich Motor- und PB Leitung
> getrennt habe ( ca. 10cm ) war dann endlich Ruhe.
> 
> ...



Während der Fahrt sind keine Motoren/Movimots auf dem Wagen aktiv/in Bewegung. Der Wagen wird über einen dezentralen Motor via Zahnriemen verfahren.
Die Movimot's auf dem Wageb sind nur im Stillstand in Betrieb.

Gruss


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Aussagen zum max. Schirmstrom. Meist wird ein Wert von 40mA genannt.
> Mir persönlich wären die 20mA in diesem Fall zuviel.
> Bei hochfrequenten Störungen wird ein beidseitiger Ausgleich empfohlen.
> Wie erfolgt der Potentialausgleich an der Datenlichtschranke?
> ...



Die Daten-LS wurde gemäss der Doku angeschlossen.
Der Com Anschluss ist der Potentialausgleich.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (18 April 2017)

Hier noch das Steuerungskonzept.


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2017)

So ist der Potentialausgleich nicht sauber.
Hat das Gehäuse nicht noch einen weiteren Anschluss um irgendwo ein 6qmm anzuschließen?
Wenn nicht, dann versuche mal irgendwie ein Erdungsband "hinzubasteln".

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (19 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So ist der Potentialausgleich nicht sauber.
> Hat das Gehäuse nicht noch einen weiteren Anschluss um irgendwo ein 6qmm anzuschließen?
> Wenn nicht, dann versuche mal irgendwie ein Erdungsband "hinzubasteln".
> 
> ...



Morgen 

Es gibt noch einen zusätzlichen Funktionserde Anschluss von max. 2,5qmm.
Soll ich diesen Anschluss mit 2.5qmm mit der Schaltschrank Erde verbinden?

Gruss Reini


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 April 2017)

> Soll ich diesen Anschluss mit 2.5qmm mit der Schaltschrank Erde verbinden?



Ja, auf jeden Fall, da ja eh schon ein messbarer Strom über die PB Leitung fließt. Es wäre auch ratsam, dies
an allen funktionierenden Geräten durchzuführen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (19 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, auf jeden Fall, da ja eh schon ein messbarer Strom über die PB Leitung fließt. Es wäre auch ratsam, dies
> an allen funktionierenden Geräten durchzuführen.
> 
> Mit Grüßen



Ok, mache ich.  Die anderen Wagen werden dann nachgerüstet sobald das Problem/Lösung erfolgreich getestet/behoben wurde.

Wie bereits erwähnt sind die 0V sekundär vom Wagen Netzteil nicht geerdet (keine Funktionserdung)
Folgende Spannungen habe ich im Wagen gemessen;

Mit Sick;
Netzteil + gegen PE Schaltschrank = ca. plus 15VDC
Netzteil - gegen PE Schaltschrank = ca. minus 9VDC

Mit Leuze;
Netzteil + gegen PE Schaltschrank = ca. plus 20VDC
Netzteil - gegen PE Schaltschrank = ca. minus 4VDC

Habe  zu Testzwecken die 0V sekundär mal geerdet und das ET200M gemäss  "Aufbau mit geerdetem Bezugspotential" verdrahtet, leider alles ohne  Erfolg.

Was wird empfohlen? Funktionserdung im Verfahrwagen ja oder nein? ET200M mit geerdetem oder ungeerdetem Bezugspotential?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2017)

Also ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich (Erden) schadet erstmal nicht.
Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es durchaus schwierig sein kein.
Versuch mal den höchstmöglichen PE-Querschnitt über die Stromschiene zu bringen.
Für den Potentialausgleich zwischen Maschinenteilen sind übrigends Erdungsbänder deutlich besser als normale Drähte.
Bei hochfrequenten Störungen tritt der Skin-Effekt auf und da sind feindrähtige Leitungen oder Geflechte besser geeignet.

Letzlich bleibt da bloß Ausprobieren. Und da du ja Schirmströme messen kannst, bist du ja in der Lage des Ergebnis zu kontrollieren.
Noch ein Tipp am Rande:
Behalt eventulle Schirmströme bei Drehgebern und NC-Motoren im Auge.
Die Drehgeber und Resolver reagieren darauf auch allergisch.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (19 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich (Erden) schadet erstmal nicht.
> Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es durchaus schwierig sein kein.
> Versuch mal den höchstmöglichen PE-Querschnitt über die Stromschiene zu bringen.
> Für den Potentialausgleich zwischen Maschinenteilen sind übrigends Erdungsbänder deutlich besser als normale Drähte.
> ...



Danke für die Info.

Werde morgen folgende Punkte testen:

- Neue Leuze Daten-LS montieren
- Zusätzliche Erdung der Daten-LS mit einer 6qmm Litze (kein Platz für Erdungsband)
- Funktionserdung im Wagen verdrahten
- Varistor einbauen
- Elko einbauen
- Antivibrationsmatte bei der LS Halterung einbauen --> ev. zu starke Vibrationen
- Neues 400V Kabel vom Stromabgreifer zum Wagen verlegen
- Profibuskabel mit max. Abstand zum Motorenkabel neu verlegen
- 24VDC im Wagen aufzeichnen

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hesse (19 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> Werde morgen folgende Punkte testen:


Wir drücken dir die Daumen ...... DU SCHAFFST  DAS ...


----------



## Senator42 (24 April 2017)

Fällt vielleicht ein Fremdlicht (Scheinwerfer, Leuchtstofflampe, Sonne, andere Lichtschranke) auf die Lichtschranken ?

Hatte ich mal mit Gabel-Lichtschranken. Die wurden durch die Sonne geblendet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 April 2017)

> Fällt vielleicht ein Fremdlicht (Scheinwerfer, Leuchtstofflampe, Sonne, andere Lichtschranke) auf die Lichtschranken ?



Ich hatte auch schon Probleme mit Fremdlicht, dies wurde aber schon vom Themenstarter ausgeschlossen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Die Leuze Daten-LS ist seit 1 Stunde mit 31V Varistor & zusätzlicher 2.5qmm Gehäuseerdung in Betrieb!

Im Verfahrwagen konnten transiente Überspannungen im 24VDC Netz aufgezeichnet werden, während 0.56 mS --> 36VDC und während 2 mS =38VDC.
Diese Überspannungen treten selten auf, ca. 1 mal pro Stunde.

Das Leuze Gehäuse ist nur über eine Schraube & Feder mit der Halterung/Wagen verbunden, mit der Sick sieht das schon besser aus (siehe Anhang)

Über die zusätzlich installierte 2.5qmm PE Litze fliessen während der Fahrt bis 3.5mA.

Die 2.5qmm PE Litze werde ich bei den anderen Wagen nachrüsten.

Die Ursache mit den transienten Spannungen muss ich noch herausfinden.

Zum Glück muss ich jetzt nicht mehr nach jedem Testen die Sick Daten-LS montieren.

Vielen Dank für die super wertvollen Vorschläge & Tipps.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> Die Ursache mit den transienten Spannungen muss ich noch herausfinden.



Mir fallen dazu 2 Dinge ein:
Kurzfristige Unterbrechung an den Stromschienen
oder
Bremsen der Antriebe

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 April 2017)

Das ist ja schon einmal positiv dass es läuft und dass über den zusätzlichen
PE auch Strom abfließt.

Wegen den kurzzeitigen Spannungsspitzen, es ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt aber könnten
es Probleme mit statischen Aufladungen sein ( läuft der Wagen auf Gummirollen ).

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mir fallen dazu 2 Dinge ein:
> Kurzfristige Unterbrechung an den Stromschienen
> oder
> Bremsen der Antriebe
> ...




Gemäss Recherchen sind folgende Ursachen für transiente Spannungen möglich;

- Blitzeinschläge --> kann ausgeschlossen werden
- Schalthandlungen 
- Spannung Einkopplungen

Auf dem Wagen hat es 3 Antriebe. 
- Hubwerk mit integriertem Movimot
- 2 Bänder mit abgesetztem Movimot (motornahe Montage)

Könnte das 24V Puffermodul anschliessen und den Varistor entfernen.
Wenn der Fehler dann wieder kommen sollte, wäre die Ursache nicht beim Stromschienen Abgriff.

Kann es ev. der ext. Bremswiderstand sein?

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hesse (24 April 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kurzfristige Unterbrechung an den Stromschienen


  Diese Vermutung hatte ich auch schon,
  Wie kommt eigentlich der PE zum VW ? auch nur über die Schleifkontakte der Stromschiene?


reini schrieb:


> Hier noch das Steuerungskonzept.


  Verstehe ich das Bild Richtig ?
  Der Hauptantrieb ist *nicht* auf dem Verfahrwagen sondern "extra" extern,
  der Wagen wird also immer gezogen über einem Zahnriemem
  Ist der Riemen evtl. ein anderer als bei den sonstigen VW?
  Es gibt Zahnriemen die sind:
  -Elektrisch leitend (zwar hochohmig aber Statische Aufladung wird abgeleitet)
  -Elektrisch isolierend (also sehr sehr sehr  hochohmig )


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wegen den kurzzeitigen Spannungsspitzen, es ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt aber könnten
> es Probleme mit statischen Aufladungen sein ( läuft der Wagen auf Gummirollen ).


 Das geht genau in die Richtung ….


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist ja schon einmal positiv dass es läuft und dass über den zusätzlichen
> PE auch Strom abfließt.
> 
> Wegen den kurzzeitigen Spannungsspitzen, es ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt aber könnten
> ...



Ja, der Wagen läuft auf Gummirollen und ist über eine Minkbürste (niederohmig) mit dem Stahlbau verbunden.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hesse (24 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> über eine Minkbürste (niederohmig) mit dem Stahlbau verbunden



Nachgemessen ?
 Die Bürsten gehen auch wirklich auf Stahl?
Ich habe schon Bürsten gesehen die „Bürsteten“ gegen eloxiertes Aluminium.......


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

Ja, der PE kommt über die Stromschiene. Zwei Wagen greifen auf der Schiene den gleichen PE ab.
Kommt die Störung ev. vom anderen Wagen über den gemeinsamen PE?

Der Wagen wird über einen Zahnriemen gezogen, der Riementyp sollte der gleiche sein.


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Nachgemessen ?
> Die Bürsten gehen auch wirklich auf Stahl?
> Ich habe schon Bürsten gesehen die „Bürsteten“ gegen eloxiertes Aluminium.......



Ja, habe nachgemessen.
Die Bürsten haben Kontakt mit der Stahlschiene.


----------



## Chräshe (24 April 2017)

Hallo Reini,

bei meinem hartnäckigsten EMV- Problem lag es letztlich an der ungünstigen Verkabelung der 24V Betriebsmittel. Die Masse wurde ausgehend vom Netzteil, in einer Kette an alle Bauteile geführt.
Dabei wurden die Bauteile nicht nach der Anordnung im Schrank, sondern nur nach Zielverdrahtung angefahren. Bei der Masse kam eine erstaunliche Länge zusammen.  

Nachdem die Versorgungs-Stromkreise in Sinnvolle Bereiche (SPS, Relais, Schütze, extern) getrennt wurde, war das Problem gelöst.



reini schrieb:


> Könnte das 24V Puffermodul anschliessen und den Varistor entfernen.
> Wenn der Fehler dann wieder kommen sollte, wäre die Ursache nicht beim Stromschienen Abgriff.
> 
> Kann es ev. der ext. Bremswiderstand sein?


Puffermodul und Varistor beißen sich nicht. Beide können nebeneinander verbaut bleiben.
Jeder Schütz und jede (Brems-)Spule sollte eine passende Entstörung haben.

Was macht der Bremswiderstand?
Der kann natürlich auch ein Störer sein. Daher sollte die Leitung von FU zum Widerstand geschirmt sein. Normal gibt der Hersteller auch eine maximale Länge dieser Verbindung an…

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 April 2017)

> Was macht der Bremswiderstand?
> Der kann natürlich auch ein Störer sein. Daher sollte die Leitung von FU  zum Widerstand geschirmt sein. Normal gibt der Hersteller auch eine  maximale Länge dieser Verbindung an…



Mir wurde vor langer Zeit in der Ausbildung noch gesagt, dass die Leitungen vom Bremswiderstand mindestens zu verdrillen.

Hier ein Auszug von SEW:
http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/19469608.pdf
S.32

Bremswiderstand im Schaltschrank      Verlegen  Sie  als  Bremswiderstands-Leitungen  nur  geschirmte  Leitungen  oder

2      verdrillte  Adern.  Verlegen  Sie  die  verdrilllten  Adern  getrennt  von  sensiblen Leitungen


----------



## Blockmove (24 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mir wurde vor langer Zeit in der Ausbildung noch gesagt, dass die Leitungen vom Bremswiderstand mindestens zu verdrillen.
> 
> Hier ein Auszug von SEW:
> http://download.sew-eurodrive.com/download/pdf/19469608.pdf
> ...



Geschirmt ist auf jedenfall empfehlendswert.
Es lohnt sich bei SEW einen genauen Blick in die Aufbaurichtlinien zu werfen und die Verkablung / Schirmung entsprechend auszuführen.
Wir haben hier auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Genauso wie bei Netzteilen. Daher ist die Idee mit dem Puffermodul schon nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## reini (24 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Der Wagen ist seit dem Einbau der Varistoren & PE Leitung nur noch 3-4mal auf Störung gegangen.
Habe die 24V im Schrank nochmals aufgezeichnet und konnte einen Zusammenhang zwischen der transienten Spannung und dem Profibus Fehlsignal aufzeichnen.
Jetzt ist noch zusätzlich das Siemens Puffermodul drin, seither läuft der Wagen einwandfrei.
Werde demnächst das Kabel vom Stromschienenabgriff zum Schrank neu verlegen und das Puffermodul wieder ausbauen & testen.
Das mit dem Bremswiderstand (Kabel, Montage usw.) werde ich noch prüfen.

Danke für die guten Inputs.


Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (25 April 2017)

Morgen
Das mit dem 24V Puffermodul hat nicht viel gebracht. 
Der Wagen ist in der Nacht mehrmals auf Störung gegangen (Profibus Ausfall)
Denke die mögliche Ursache "Unterbruch Stromschiene" kann ausgeschlossen werden.
Konzentriere mich jetzt auf die Spannungseinkopplungen & Bremswiderstand.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Blockmove (25 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> Konzentriere mich jetzt auf die Spannungseinkopplungen & Bremswiderstand.



Von Hellermann gibt es EMV-Geflechtschlauch. Ist manchmal ganz nützlich zum nachträglichen Schirmen.


----------



## Hesse (25 April 2017)

reini schrieb:


> Denke die mögliche Ursache "Unterbruch Stromschiene" kann ausgeschlossen werden.


Und wenn es der PE ist ? Oder es durch Kontaktfehler über L1L2 L3 zu Störungen kommt j?
1 kannst du Probeweise eine PE Ader " hinter" dem VW herziehen 
    dann halt den VW nur immer 5 m hin und her fahren 
2 alle Drehstrom Verbraucher mal abschalten und nur den Wagen verfahren 
3 kannst du die Spannung von  PE Stromabnehmer zur Stahlbürste (alternativ den Strom) im PE während dem Fahren Aufzeichnen


----------



## reini (25 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Und wenn es der PE ist ? Oder es durch Kontaktfehler über L1L2 L3 zu Störungen kommt j?
> 1 kannst du Probeweise eine PE Ader " hinter" dem VW herziehen
> dann halt den VW nur immer 5 m hin und her fahren
> 2 alle Drehstrom Verbraucher mal abschalten und nur den Wagen verfahren
> 3 kannst du die Spannung von  PE Stromabnehmer zur Stahlbürste (alternativ den Strom) im PE während dem Fahren Aufzeichnen



Der Wagen war heute ca. 2.5 Stunden erfolgreich in
Betrieb und dann auf einmal Störung & Profibus Ausfall.

Kann die Störung im Handbetrieb leider nicht simulieren, darum bringt auch das
herziehen des PE nicht viel.

Im Automatik ist der Wagen zu schnell um den PE fliegend an zu
hängen. 

Das Abschalten der Drehstrommotoren & Fahren ist nur im Handbetrieb
möglich. Im Handbetrieb (fährt nur ein Wagen) und es gibt keine Störung.



Das sind die Stromwerte;

PE Leitung vom Stromabnehmer zum Wagenschrank --> max. 160mA

Zuleitung PE Leitung zur Stromschiene (PE für beide Wagen) --> max.
350mA



Ev. kommt die Ursache vom anderen Wagen. Habe beide Wagen heute
kontrolliert aber nichts gefunden.

Mache noch eine 24V Aufzeichnung vom anderen Wagen.



Gruss


----------



## Hesse (25 April 2017)

Letztendlich ist halt alles nur Vermutung aber:


reini schrieb:


> Zuleitung PE Leitung zur Stromschiene (PE für beide Wagen) --> max.350mA


  350 mA ist halt schon nicht wenig als Ableitstrom ,
  aber andersrum auch evtl. wieder zu wenig um die Stromschienen „frei zu brennen“
  Was ist wenn dein PE über diesen Schleifkontakt kurz ausfällt?
  Dann fliest dieser Ableitstrom evtl. In deine 24 V oder halt sonst wohin 


reini schrieb:


> PE Leitung vom Stromabnehmer zum Wagenschrank --> max. 160mA


  Du schreibst „max.“ und „min“ ? Der dürfte ja wegen der Filterströme der FU‘s nie 0mA werden 
  Wenn der zwischendurch auf 0mA geht würde das auf eine Unterbrechung im Pe hindeuten.


----------



## reini (25 April 2017)

Hesse schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist halt alles nur Vermutung aber:
> 
> 350 mA ist halt schon nicht wenig als Ableitstrom ,
> aber andersrum auch evtl. wieder zu wenig um die Stromschienen „frei zu brennen“
> ...




Ja, das mit dem PE Unterbruch muss ich nochmals messen/aufzeichnen.
Der max. Wert ist 160mA. Schaue mal ob ich den min. Wert aufzeichnen kann.
Habe mal das 24V Netzteil vom anderen Wagen ersetzt.

Gruss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2017)

Wie viel Schleifkontakte hat denn jeder Kontakt.
Bei den Kontaktabnehmern die wir eingesetzt haben, gibt es pro Schiene zwei seperat gefederte Abnehmer.
So wird beim "springen" eines Kontaktes mehr Kontaktsicherheit geboten.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## reini (25 April 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie viel Schleifkontakte hat denn jeder Kontakt.
> Bei den Kontaktabnehmern die wir eingesetzt haben, gibt es pro Schiene zwei seperat gefederte Abnehmer.
> So wird beim "springen" eines Kontaktes mehr Kontaktsicherheit geboten.
> 
> Mit Grüßen



Es hat nur 1 Abnehmer pro Kontakt, es ist ein kleiner 1.5x1.5m Wagen.

Das Signal im Anhang kann in unregelmässigen Abständen aufgezeichnet werden.
Egal ob mit der Sick oder Leuze Daten-LS.
Das aufgezeichnete Signal mit dem Pegeltrigger kann vom ET200M oder von einer der beiden Daten-LS kommen.
Das Puffermodul im Wagen hat nichts gebracht, kontrolliere mal die 24V bei der fix stationierten Daten-LS.

Gruss


----------



## reini (26 April 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Geschafft, der Wagen funktioniert jetzt mit der Leuze Daten-LS. 

Das waren die Probleme/Ursachen;

*1. EMV Probleme bei der Antriebsstation*
Die Daten-LS ist unmittelbar vor dem Antriebsmotor platziert. Bei den anderen Antriebstationen haben die Daten-LS einen grösseren Abstand zum Motor.
Lösung; Das Gehäuse von der Leuze Daten-LS wurde mit einer 2.5qmm Litze geerdet (mit der Halterung verbunden)
Der Motor wurde mit einem Erdungsband geerdet. 

*2. EMV Problem im Wagen Schaltschrank*
Auf dem Elektroschema sind zwei Neutralleiter vom Einspeisung Schrank über die Stromschiene zum Wagen eingezeichnet.
Es war jedoch nur ein Neutralleiter angeschlossen. Die andere Litze war im Einspeisung Schrank aufgerollt, im Wagen Schrank lose hingelegt.
Auf der nicht angeschlossenen Litze wurde 120VAC gemessen, die dann Störungen auf dem 24V Netz/Profibus verursachten.
Lösung; Die Litze wurde in beiden Schränken geerdet

*3.24V Netzteil im Einspeisung Schrank*
Das Netzteil hatte bei geschlossener Schaltschranktüre unregelmässige Spannungsschwankungen.
Lösung; Das Netzteil wurde ersetzt.

Ich danke allen für die super Unterstützung.

Gruss Reini


----------

